# Gupta Amygdala Retraining Technique



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't know if this has been discussed on these boards, but being a sufferer of chronic fatigue and anxiety for as long as I can remember, I came across a technique gaining popularity among CFS sufferers while browsing the CFS forums. As some of you may have heard, the amygdala is thought to be responsible for many symptoms related to anxiety, fatigue and fibromyalgia. A doctor who suffered from CFS for a years discovered that the amygdala was mainly the culprit behind his physical symptoms.

He has a DVD set called the Gupta Amygdala Retraining technique. Its pricey, $190 but I have purchased it mainly for the CFS symptoms, but after viewing some sessions realize that the physical and mental symptoms are interrelated. It helps retrain the mind and body by making it aware of physical sensations and thoughts of anxiety. I have started using it last week. It is gaining a little bit of momentum for me energy wise and helping with anxiety after practicing for a short time. It is not CBT, here's some more info on it:

http://www.guptaprogramme.com/html/explainCFS.asp

Youtube vid introduction


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Im watching the youtube video it looks like CBT until now.


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> Im watching the youtube video it looks like CBT until now.


They actually state repeatedly it is not CBT, but rather NLP (Neuro-Linguistic Programming). Probably seems similar.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I stoppen watching after part 3 somewhere. I don't trust this.
Also it seems like its still about changing your thoughts. And changing your thoughts and replacing them for more rational thoughts is CBT


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> Also it seems like its still about changing your thoughts. And changing your thoughts and replacing them for more rational thoughts is CBT


Well you must understand, this is not primarily for social anxiety, it is for chronic fatigue which has its roots in the amygdala along with anxiety.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Sollozzo said:


> Well you must understand, this is not primarily for social anxiety, it is for chronic fatigue which has its roots in the amygdala along with anxiety.


Yes but if its about changing thoughts for more rational things its still CBT.


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> Yes but if its about changing thoughts for more rational things its still CBT.


It actually isnt thought swapping. Its recognizing the physical feeling caused by anxious thoughts, then developing a method to calm the body by both a distraction method and a observing method. In essence its a theory that for every anxious thought there is a physical reaction, which if you did this method for a week you would realize is true.

You lessen the thoughts affect on the body, you lessen it in the mind.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Sollozzo said:


> It actually isnt thought swapping. Its recognizing the physical feeling caused by anxious thoughts, then developing a method to calm the body by both a distraction method and a observing method. In essence its a theory that for every anxious thought there is a physical reaction, which if you did this method for a week you would realize is true.
> 
> You lessen the thoughts affect on the body, you lessen it in the mind.


What you say is true But Its still part of CBT, task concentration, focus outside.
Its everything what in CBT books is described. I don't say is does not work but I think Its just CBT in other words.

http://www.suite101.com/content/what-is-task-concentration-a204901


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

dutchguy said:


> What you say is true But Its still part of CBT, task concentration, focus outside.
> Its everything what in CBT books is described. I don't say is does not work but I think Its just CBT in other words.
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/content/what-is-task-concentration-a204901


Well you know how particular each method is. If it differs in any way, they give it their own name. In this case "NLP".


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

yea its very similar to CBT. The difference is NLP goes more into memory and imagination, CBT is more focused on thoughts. I think both are a good complement.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

CBT is also more based on facts, In the end It supports you to see things as they really are instead of for example our SA mindset.
Also it contains some other technics like task concentration etc.


----------

